#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Pokmon Sun / Moon

## Assassin

Embark on a new Pokmon adventure. In the Pokemon Sun and Pokemon Moon games, enter an adventure as the Pokmon Trainer and catch, fight and exchange new Pokmon in the tropical islands of the Alola region. Participate in intense battles and launch new powerful movements. Discover and interact with Pokmon while you train and connect with your Pokmon to become the Pokemon Champion! The Pokemon Sun and Pokemon Moon games for the Nintendo 3DS family are the seventh and final installment of the Pokemon series.

*Pokmon Sun / Moon : Trailer
*

----------

